# Western Plow Solenoid Clicking



## richierichr1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought a used western conventional plow for my 91 f-150 and got it hooked up correct via wiring diagram.but all i get is clicking when i move joystick.Is there a way to bypass and see if pump is working or something i could try ? I was also looking at up/down hookup where cable attachs and the metal thing spins all the way around by hand.unlike bottom one that is on a spring return.any ideas if thats how its supposed to be.thanks


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicHook a battery cable from positive side of battery to..........the positive terminal on the pump motor, or put a jumper cable from the feed side of the solenoid (where positive cable attaches from the battery) to the other side of the solenoid. ( to the cable that runs to the positive terminal on the pump motor) As for your other question, dont know, too vague with metal thingy and woogle shafts ,:laughing: sorry


----------



## richierichr1 (Dec 22, 2009)

ok i jumped it.and now motor works with joystick and not having to jumper it.but know i have another question.pump doesnt go down by joystick.i can push pump down if i move joystick into down and push on pump arm.is it operated by gravity or weight of blade ? i dont have blade attached yet.sorry if these are dumb questions this is my 1st western and dont want to mess anything up.thanks


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Weight of blade will bring it down...........


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes,:salute: hold the joystick down with a strap or weight ( unless it stays in the down position by itself) and yes push on the pump arm. LIKE I TELL MY STAFF , THERE ARE NO DUMB QUESTIONS, ASK ALL YA WANT, THERE ARE ONLY STUPID ANSWERS.:laughing:


----------



## richierichr1 (Dec 22, 2009)

ok.....thanks a bunch.its been a nightmare getting this thing together.is there any certain way( how far in ) to secure cables in pump.the set screw looks like it has a groove for the up/down but the side to side i dont see anything.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Your making me swipe away some of the cobwebs in my brain here.  I had a western about 7 years ago and yes it was the joystick/cable type. You figured it out well, if I recall correctly the depth that the cable gets set into the pump body determines how fast it will drop with the plow on or raise, so ya have to figure that one out.(I always had problems with the up down cable more than Mr side to side.) Another thing is when you get the depth or setting right, put some light or white or cold weather grease inside that cable housing and make sure it is sealed from getting moisture in it. What I did was silicone the cover lightly to the housing if there is no gasket. and I sealed the cables into the housing by taping it with electrical tape. *( But maybe Someone (Ive heard people talking about him but never met him yet) has better ideas on that)


----------



## richierichr1 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the info,tips.i'm going out there now to mess with it.


----------

